# YouTube comments are stupid



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I have looked at many you tube videos before and after I got Milo. there are people on there who make the dumbest comments about how we are being cruel to hedgehogs and we should release them into the wild to be happy and free. Obviously these morons haven't done their homework and realized that the hedgehogs we own as pets have never lived in the wild and are a cross breed. I really wish people would do their homework before they make retarded comments they really have no facts on. It just frustrates me. I also get some pretty retarded comments from people on my facebook page when I post about my hedgie or even my dogs. Why people?!!!! is all I can say.


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugh I know exactly what you mean! I've found that people on social sites like YouTube and Facebook have nothing good to contribute 95% of the time. The internet is full of so many ignorant haters. I usually disregard comments like that. Thankfully none of my friends have given me sass about my hedgie but if anyone does, I'd probably tell them to Google pygmy hedgies and to gtfo. But I definitely feel the same frustration as you. Bleh!


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Ugh, yeah. Youtube comments are pretty much ALWAYS stupid, but the ones on animal videos are the worst. Idiots calling animal abuse on every tiny little thing -_- I love watching hedgehog videos but the comments just kill me. I remember one where people were calling "OMG ABUSE, HOW COULD YOU" for the owner letting their hedgehog take a slow, supervised 1" fall... onto a couch. Oh yeah, that poor hedgie, I bet he was seriously injured :roll: 
Also, apparently people on yourube think it's "OMG ABUSE" to give you hedgehog a bath, based on the fact that they don't take baths in the wild.

I think people just like to sound smart on the internet and figure since hedgehogs are "obscure" pets, nobody will be able to tell them they're dead freakin' wrong. It's really irritating though... and I have this horrible image of someone reading a comment like that and going "woah, I've been doing it wrong all along!" and never giving their poor hedgie a bath and feeding it only what they eat in the wild, ect *shudder* I know it wouldn't actually happen, but it's a terrifying thought.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I try to avoid the comments for exactly this reason. However I did have someone tell me to release my hedgehog to the wild in person once so you can't always escape. 

I couldn't believe the person that told me to release my hedgehog. It was my Uni prof and she had told me previously that she loves hedgehogs and when she was in Germany she would watch the wild ones in the garden at night. So when I got Quigley I told her about it and she said I should take him to the park and let him go. Seriously?! you've got a PHD and you've said that you love hedgehogs you don't know that they are not native to our continent? Even if she wasn't aware of pet hedgehogs she should still have known that they are not native to Canada and that it would be a bad idea to release a non-native species into a local park. URG.


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

I know there's this 1 guy who comment on vids saying this is cruel and stuff like that, obviouly hasn't done his homework!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

There are a lot of stupid comments, that's true. However, there are a lot of nice ones as well. I've got the "did you find him in the forest/shouldn't he be in the wild" questions in real life but that's not that strange since we have wild hedgehogs here. So yes, there are a lot of negative things, but there are also a lot of nice ones! I get the sweetest comments on my hedgehogs blog (on tumblr).


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

These people probably think they are porcupines. People are dumb and everyone is an expert on the internet


----------

